# Anatomical Differences Between White Bellied and Algerian



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Out of curiosity, could we compile a list of characteristics of a White Bellied hedgehog (WBH) and an Algerian hedgehog (AH)? I know colour is distinct between the two, but I think it would be fun to see the characteristics of the two species in our own, as they are blends.

From my reading, and questions, I understand the following:

Algerian--have longer and skinnier legs than the White Bellied
--tend to have a longer quick in the nails compared to the White Bellied
please let me know if my understanding of this is incorrect...

*is the body shape part of the species difference (a long runner body vs tear drop shape)?
*tail length? some say they never see the tail, others, the tail is a functional part of the animal, is this general variation or variation at the species level?

Are there other characteristics that can used to identify WBH and AH forms in our little quills?
Thanks.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

You have the legs backwards. The White-Bellied is also know as the Four-Toed hedgehog. So Algerian characteristics are thicker stouter legs with dewclaws. White-Bellied are skinnier with four toes and no dew claws. Algerians tend to have a longer pointier snout, bigger ears, and larger bodies overall. Algerians can get up to 1000 grams and be perfectly healthy. Algerians tend to have darker richer coloring, a grey-ish or purple tint to their skin and sometimes even black-ish skin. A chocolate colored White-Bellied will be noticeably lighter when next to a chocolate Algerian. And since Algerians are bigger overall with the pointier face they will look longer over the entire body. They still retain a teardrop shape but it isn't as compact as a White-Bellied. Since their legs and feet are bulkier Algerian blood vessels in the nails extend out farther in the nail. So generally speaking if it is a bigger or longer trait it is usually considered to be an Algerian trait.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky must be a mutant, because he's got dewclaws. :lol: He's a WB but some of his siblings are Algerian.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification Reaper. 

Other questions then:

With the White-Bellied characteristics, the four-toed, is this on both hind and front limbs? I count 5 claws on the forelimb, and 4 on the hindlimb on my little one.

Would you consider a "runner's body" then an Algerian trait?


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

either hedgie can have a runners body, much like different human races, although certain races are better at it.

Vex has long White-bellied leg, is small and white bellied colored but has 3/4 feet with dew claws and long quicks.

Just for clarification the color of the hedgie is completely different from the physical features. You can have a white bellied colored hedgehog with the physical features of an algerian or an algerian colored hedgies with the features of a white bellied. 

The physical features meshed together during the cross breeding but the color did not, and that is why you can have two hedgehogs of the same color with very very different physical features.

Two white-bellied chocolates 
one has dew claws, is 1000grams, has a pointy nose 
one has no dew claws, skinny legs, 250grams and a short snout and a little rounder appearance
Both hedgehogs are classified as "white-bellied" by color, but one has the features of an algerian and one has the features of a white-bellied.

As far as i know the features can also mix, so you can have only 2/4 dew claws and other variations.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

All of Vex's feet have 5 toes except one? Hehe, Inky was passed up it the weird-trait contest. :lol:


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

lol he must not have had enough sonic hedgehog in that leg.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

hehe, Vex is displaying at least 25% white-bellied traits, at least in the foot characteristics.
Would it be possible to set up a survey for peeps to count claws during the next trimming, to see what kind of variation is out there in our APH? Just for fun, to see what trends there are?
A six clawed quilly gets the prize?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Slyvie has 5 on her front feet & 4 on her back, so 2/4 dewclaws


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been looking into the claw question, and from what I've read, it looks like the white-bellied has 4 claws on its hind limb and 5 on its forelimb, like all other hedgehogs. So for foot traits, only the hind limb counts as both the WBH and the AH have 5 claws on the forelimb.

Azyrios, for Vex, which foot has four claws on it?

http://www.oaklandzoo.org/animals/mamma ... hedgehog*/


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

i believe it is the back left iirc

edit* i have never had to cut his dew claws as they don't seem to grow, but i remember wondering why one back foot had them and the other didn't. When i cut his toe nails tonight i will check which leg it is and try to get a picture, but he doesn't like to co-operate for the camera or with his feet. (i can play with them, just can't hold them out)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay, so I just want to make sure I have this straight...excuse me if it's crystal clear and I'm just not seeing it! :lol: 
A White-Bellied has only four toes on their back feet, but have five on their front. And an Algerian has five toes on all four feet. Right?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes but you must remember our pet hedgies are a mixture. So pet hedgies can show mixes of all of the individual wild breed traits except for one. They either have the White-Bellied color pattern or the Algerian color pattern. So even though your hedgie may show an Algerian color pattern it is still a mixture of breeds and can show different physical traits.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright, I think I get it now. Thanks!


----------



## bryan (Aug 22, 2008)

Reaper is right on the money - *in the wild* the Algerian hedgehog (Atelerix algirus) has five toes front and back while the White-Bellied hedgehog (Atelerix albiventris) has five toes on the two front feet and four toes on the two back feet. The White-Bellied hedgehog can have a partially formed halux (dew claw) on the back feet in place of the fifth toe.

*In captivity* hedgehogs of either colour set - White-Bellied or Algerian - can have either four or five toes on the back feet; they can have a partially or well-formed halux; and, they can display other characteristics typical of either species.

Bryan


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

http://www.pickyhedgies.com/MyBoys.htm
i have visited this site and noticed the teardrop shape, i didnt know that so i want to learn about it, maybe someone can post a picture or a runner and teardrop shape, and dewclaws, i dont know those, i want to learn more about this thanks


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

For a hedgehog conformation show you want a teardrop shaped hedgehog, not a runner.


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

Hedgiepets said:


> For a hedgehog conformation show you want a teardrop shaped hedgehog, not a runner.


maybe you can show a visual representation or a picture, i really want to learn how they look like, so i can tell with my hedgies


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't know if this picture shows it well enough, but Peaches at the top left is a runner, the rest are teardrop. Peaches was not as small as she looks in the photo, it's the angle that makes her look so much smaller. You can see that she has the long lean body shape.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't have an image to show you. But to determine their body style first look at the hedgehog from above. If it is a runner body style their back will have long straight lines. It kinda looks like a long, smooth sided oval or a twinkie. Hedgehogs of this style also tend to look like they are walking on stilts (long legged).
Body - ||

A teardrop's back will widen to a teardrop shape or kinda like a triangle with a smooth rounded rump.
Body - /\


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

Nancy said:


> I don't know if this picture shows it well enough, but Peaches at the top left is a runner, the rest are teardrop. Peaches was not as small as she looks in the photo, it's the angle that makes her look so much smaller. You can see that she has the long lean body shape.


wow thanks for this, i really got the idea, thanks thanks


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Hedgiepets said:


> For a hedgehog conformation show you want a teardrop shaped hedgehog, not a runner.


While teardrop is preferred, flow and profile are only a total of 10 pts so a well-balanced, amicable runner style with all other things being equal should have just as much a chance at winning as a tear drop shape. The standard does not indicate that only teardrops should be shown.


----------

